# WES documents and instituions



## Sugardoll (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi all.. I have submitted my documents to Wes by March 2016 and few days later from submission my statis changed to 'documents went to institution for varification' and from then on I am following up with them.. they have sent a mail saying that my documents had been sent to my institution for verification and upon receipt from my institutions my process did be proceed further..

I have sent my transcripts as well to WES

Should I have to call to my institutions for the same or should I proceed further.. i have no idea about this.. please help me..


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

What is so hard to understand? They are verifying your documents. When that is done they will proceed.


----------



## Sugardoll (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi I submitted my documents on March 2016. It's going to be a year..it's like still they are verifying my documents..


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Maybe they are...the institutions you attended could be the cause of the delay.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Sugardoll said:


> Hi I submitted my documents on March 2016. It's going to be a year..it's like still they are verifying my documents..


Have you contacted WES to inquire?

I should think after a couple of months had gone by you would have contacted them for an update.


----------



## Sugardoll (Jan 28, 2017)

So.. it's like.. should I have to get in touch with the institutions regarding this.. if so.. I had already checked with my institutions and i was told no such enquiry had been..


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Sugardoll said:


> So.. it's like.. should I have to get in touch with the institutions regarding this.. if so.. I had already checked with my institutions and i was told no such enquiry had been..


Contact WES... they're the ones who can tell you what the current status of your file is.


----------



## Sugardoll (Jan 28, 2017)

I checked with wes for more than 3 times.. but the reply from them is they are still waiting for the receipt from my institution's..So once they recive the same that would be proceeding further it seems..


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Sugardoll said:


> I checked with wes for more than 3 times.. but the reply from them is they are still waiting for the receipt from my institution's..So once they recive the same that would be proceeding further it seems..



Well then there is your answer.

From what I have read about various institutions in India on this (and other) forums they don't seem very competent, even when dealing with the simplest of matters. I would trust WES far more than I would an Indian institution.


----------



## Sugardoll (Jan 28, 2017)

So how can i proceed further.. struck here with these institutions and it's killing me..


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Ask WES what they recommend that you do?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Sugardoll said:


> So how can i proceed further.. struck here with these institutions and it's killing me..



Speak to the institutions and figure out why they are so incompetent that they cannot deal with what should be a routine inquiry.


----------



## Sugardoll (Jan 28, 2017)

colchar said:


> Sugardoll said:
> 
> 
> > So how can i proceed further.. struck here with these institutions and it's killing me..
> ...




HI.. Plz help me.. I just received a mail from Wes.. Plz find the attachment.. Should I have to call to institution or can I send the documents again..


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Sugardoll said:


> HI.. Plz help me.. I just received a mail from Wes.. Plz find the attachment.. Should I have to call to institution or can I send the documents again..




Everything is explained there, what is there to question?


----------

